# ubuntu sur macbook



## naf5anesten (12 Avril 2008)

j'aime installer ubuntu sur mon macbook mais je crain ne pas trouver les drivers 
airport extreme
intel GMA 950(carte graphique)
intel high quality(carte son)
bloutouth...


----------



## thegreatfab (12 Avril 2008)

En virtualisation ?

(et puis c'est bluetooth)


----------



## Jingle (12 Avril 2008)

Lu,


Avant d'installer Ubuntu tu démarres dessus avec le live CD et tu verras que tout marche et tu pourras farfouiller un peu plus pour te faire ton idée. Le live CD te charge ubuntu en ram donc aucun risque pour ton disque dur et ses données  . 

Il y a juste le bluetooth que je n'ai pas testé.
Mais Wifi, carte graphique et son, sont reconnus sur mon macbook coreduo.


----------



## jibe_ (13 Avril 2008)

Salut,

En cas de doutes tu peux aussi utiliser ce tuto http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macbook 

@+


----------



## naf5anesten (16 Avril 2008)

merci pour votre aide


----------



## johnlocke2342 (26 Mai 2008)

Salut.
Pour moi, tout marche, sauf le son!
HELP, please!


----------



## claud (6 Juillet 2008)

Début mai sur un MBP penryn j'ai installé ubuntu 8.04 en dual-boot.

Hélas moi aussi je n'avais pas le son.Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

Ensuite j'ai installé vista:tout y est parfait.

Sur ton MB sur ta partition ubuntu as-tu résolu ton problème de son?

Si oui comment?

Merci de me renseigner.


----------

